# VAG code 17704, ECT.



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Was driving along today and my engine management light came on. Took it to the boy I always leave my car in to, he hooked it up to the computer and the error code 17704 came up, and he said it was something to do with ECT.

He proceeded to clear the error and told me to phone him if it came back. Any suggestions as to what it is/was and what to do?


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe it's the temperature sensor. Cheap and easy to change


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

After a quick search :wink: 
Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,22,35,37,45,54,55,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
1 Fault Found:
17704 - Error in Mapped Cooling System (usually temp Sensor or Thermostat)
P1296 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

17704 usually means there is a ratlle snake in your boot, would probably not open it for a few days!


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there any way of telling whether it is the temperature sensor or the thermostat? Don't want to do the wrong one just for the error code to appear again. Where would be the best place to source the bits from?

Cheers SixDoubleSix........


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

After consulting Waks Wide Web, the symptoms of this sound exactly like what I desribed the other day with the feeling that I may have a boost leak, so I am going to pick up a temp sensor from GSF now. Audi wanted £36, GSF price £12


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

if i was you i would definatly go for the temp sensor first anyhow as its a five minute job to do and cheap. if it doesnt fix the problem then just do the thermostat after. thermostat still cheap but a bitch of a job but still a DIY job as only limited tools needed. cheers Jamie


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Think that is exactly what I am going to do Jamie. Going to get this temp sensor changed today and see what happens. When I change the temp sensor the error wont reappear will it? I have already had it cleared.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think you are heading in the right direction mate


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Hopefully so mate, just going to get this sensor fitted and see how things go.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

MUFC.TT said:


> Hopefully so mate, just going to get this sensor fitted and see how things go.


You will be fine mate its not a biggy either way


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

That's what I was hoping, nothing major is good. You know if the warning light will come back on from me tampering with the sensor mate? Just I got it cleared earlier.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

MUFC.TT said:


> That's what I was hoping, nothing major is good. You know if the warning light will come back on from me tampering with the sensor mate? Just I got it cleared earlier.


I dont know mate to be honest I wouldnt think so as long as you remember to turn the car ignition off or if you are really worried disconnect the battery


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

cool. the code should not reapppear. once fitted how ever just clear everything again and see how it is. a word of warning and dont think i am teaching you to suck eggs. before you remove the clip holding the sensor in please make sure the header tank cap is open to remove pressure and please make sure the coolant is cold. the reason i say this is that i pulled the clip after 30 minutes of driving the car and did not release the pressure and as a result i got scoulding water all over my face and spent the rest of the day in hospital gettting treated for burns then spent two weeks of works with burns and now i have to wear factor 50 on my face for the next 2 years in the sun. i dont know what i was thinking at the time. obviously nothing or else i would have seen the stupidity before it happened. would you believe i am an aircraft engineer aswell. bloody stupid. sorry to scare you. it is a simple job and i am sure you would not have even thought of doing it with boiling hot water still in the pipes. cheers jamie


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Was going to do that, but I definitely won't forget now mate! That was a bit of a disaster all from a quick lapse of concentration! At least you are ok now!


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

Definatly a 5 minute job turned into 2 years without sun on my face. I still kick myself now as it was so stupid and I knew full well what would happen but I went for it anyway.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Christ that's bad...

Almost as bad as the time I was younger and woke up and just managed to dodge my uncles steaming hot jizz flying towards my face!


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Christ that's bad...
> 
> Almost as bad as the time I was younger and woke up and just managed to dodge my uncles steaming hot jizz flying towards my face!


Lol


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

sixdoublesix said:


> Christ that's bad...
> 
> Almost as bad as the time I was younger and woke up and just managed to dodge my uncles steaming hot jizz flying towards my face!


Lol


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

MUFC.TT said:


> After consulting Waks Wide Web, the symptoms of this sound exactly like what I desribed the other day with the feeling that I may have a boost leak, so I am going to pick up a temp sensor from GSF now. Audi wanted £36, GSF price £12


If I were you I would not skimp and get the genuine part, probably too late by now but appreciating how many TT's we see the ones that run well are not using pattern parts.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Shit, I bought the part from GSF Wak. Bad call. There I was being sceptical as usual and assuming Audi were just taking the piss. I suppose I may wait for this to fail again then!  :? :evil:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just give it a go and replace for oem if this one fails , just the failure rate of pattern parts is higher and they make them green to play on the fact that the revised part is green but its not the same quality as an oem part.

You may be lucky and it will give good service life.


----------



## STT3 (Aug 9, 2020)

Which one would be the correct sensor part number for the ARY engine?


----------

